# Orange Sakura Shrimp



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> Nice snap!


Thanks! I need to get used to using my Macro lens for the shrimp. A slight movement forwards or backwards and you lose focus. I'm used to using one on a tripod and shooting products, not things that move around a lot :hihi:


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I find it easier to take photo of shrimps by putting your camera on your tripod but use the tripod like a monopod. Just don't open the tripod's legs and you have a one-point weight support. You do small movement by tilting you camera forward and backward to fine tune the narrow depth of field.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

nice, makes me want to get a camera to take pics of my livestock


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

usgetata said:


> I find it easier to take photo of shrimps by putting your camera on your tripod but use the tripod like a monopod. Just don't open the tripod's legs and you have a one-point weight support. You do small movement by tilting you camera forward and backward to fine tune the narrow depth of field.


A duh... why didn't I think of this. Brilliant idea. I will be giving this a try at some point. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

oh my the color in that shrimp is stunning!!


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Where have i seen this pic before?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Melted said:


> Where have i seen this pic before?


Probably Reddit if you go there... /r/shrimptanks, /r/shrimptank, and /r/plantedtank


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Haha nice! i do go there, but i think their shrimp section could get a lot more attention, so i recently joined here and this place is like heaven. Great picture btw and beautiful shrimp.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Melted said:


> Haha nice! i do go there, but i think their shrimp section could get a lot more attention, so i recently joined here and this place is like heaven. Great picture btw and beautiful shrimp.


Yeah, the shrimp subreddits are very lacking. This forum is the place to go to for shrimp info and advice. 

Thanks for the compliment on the photo. Be on the lookout for more from me. I'm sure I'll be posting more to Reddit and here


----------

